# anybody here flying helicopters?



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I use to. have been out of the hobby for about 3 years. i miss it. i loved it. thinking of getting back into it. i flew scale only. no 3D for me. here are some photos of my last 2 birds, the huey and the jetranger. these were large scale machines. the jet ranger had a rotor span of 6 feet. the huey was 8 feet 2". the jet ranger ran a genoa 23 gas engine. the huey ran a jetcat gas turbine. that engine idled at 33,000 rpm. flight rpm's were at 98,000 RPM. it would burn through 1 gallon of JP4 in about 9 minutes, weight was 38 Lbs. and the body was 7 feet long and 20" wide. lot of fun. i had 12K in the huey.....i know...wow!... the engine alone is over 5 grand. here are some pics.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

and here is a link to the last flight of the huey before i sold out. i was in Arkansas on a project when this was taken.


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

wow this is awesome. gorgeous huey.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

ascalise said:


> wow this is awesome. gorgeous huey.


Thank you. these aircraft come in white gelcoat, slick. i had to hand build every detail you see including the entire instrument panel except for the bezels. i did all my own decals also. all the rivets were laid with a glue bottle and syringe. it took 3 years working on it here and there. it was fun. i love to build things!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

That is freaking awesome.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice! I had my radio disappear so had to buy another one recently and have not been able to correctly program my three nitro hellis on yet all the way. Work you did on yours in incredible! The turbine one must have been breath taking! I flew a jet for a season and could never stop
Shaking and everyone said I would almost not even breath when I flew it, but I would have a heart attack flying something as spectacular as your helli!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Very nice! I had my radio disappear so had to buy another one recently and have not been able to correctly program my three nitro hellis on yet all the way. Work you did on yours in incredible! The turbine one must have been breath taking! I flew a jet for a season and could never stop
> Shaking and everyone said I would almost not even breath when I flew it, but I would have a heart attack flying something as spectacular as your helli!


Lol!!! I hear ya. I did my share of knee knocking to. Then I learned that I control the aircraft, it doesn't control me. After that, a walk in the park. It was a hand full, but flew very well. It was a lot of fun that olÃ© huey.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That is awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lewhou (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow that's serious right there. Awesome!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW! I wish I could do something like that....but I have two left hands...


----------

